# Avanio: Bundesnetzagentur kann Betroffenen nicht helfen



## sascha (12 November 2005)

*Avanio-Streit: Bundesnetzagentur kann Betroffenen nicht helfen
*

Im Streit mit den Unternehmen Avanio und Callando wegen teurer Mitgliedschaften durch Internet-by-Call-Einwahlen können Betroffene nicht auf Schützenhilfe durch die Bundesnetzagentur hoffen. „Wir sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass wir keinen Verstoß gegen die Zuteilungsregeln feststellen konnten“, erklärte jetzt Behördensprecher Rudolf Boll gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Betroffene müssten zivilrechtliche Schritte unternehmen, wenn sie sich zu Unrecht abkassiert fühlen. „Hier wird Vertragrecht berührt und kein Telekommunikationsrecht“, begründet Boll, warum die Behörde nicht zuständig sei. 

Avanio und Callando beschäftigen seit vielen Wochen Medien und Verbraucherschutz-Foren im Internet. Das Dresdener Unternehmen Avanio hatte im Frühjahr einen besonders günstigen Tarif für Internet-by-Call-Nutzer angeboten – mit der Folge, dass sich viele Surfer über so genannte Least-Cost-Router wie dem Smartsurfer über die angebotene Nummer 019351515 einwählten. Dann änderte Avanio den Tarif: Wer sich über die Nummer einwählte, wurde fortan Mitglied in einer so genannten Avanio.NET Community – mit Zusatzleistungen, aber auch mit monatlichen Grundgebühren von mehreren Euro. Viele Surfer entdeckten diesen Umstand nach eigenen Angaben zu spät. Seitdem rollt eine Protestwelle durch das Internet. Während Avanio – ein Reseller der Firma Callando – darauf beharrte, man habe die Tarifänderung auf der eigenen Webseite rechtzeitig angekündigt, fühlten sich viele Betroffene abgezockt. Strafanzeigen wurden erstattet, zugleich verweigerten viele „Clubmitglieder“ die Zahlung der monatlichen Gebühren. Diese Surfer sehen sich mittlerweile mit dem Forderungsmanagement der Nexnet GmbH konfrontiert. Die Nexnet versucht, durch entsprechende Schreiben das Geld für Avanio und Callando einzutreiben. 

Gleichzeitig wandten sich etliche Betroffene auch Hilfe suchend an die Bundesnetzagentur. Ihr Argument: Es könne nicht sein, dass man durch eine Internet-by-Call Einwahl über die Rufnummerngasse 0193 auch die Zustimmung für eine Clubmitgliedschaft mit zusätzlichen Gebühren gebe. Doch die frühere Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post kann nach eigenen Worten nicht einschreiten: „Es sind auch bei der Bundesnetzagentur Beschwerden zu diesem Fall eingegangen“, berichtete Sprecher Rudolf Boll gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. „Wir haben unter anderem geprüft, ob die genutzen Rufnummern gemäß den Vorgaben aus den Zuteilungsregeln genutzt wurden. Dabei sind wir zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass wir keinen Verstoß gegen die Zuteilungsregeln feststellen konnten.“ 

In der Vergangenheit war die Bundesnetzagentur schon mehrfach eingeschritten, wenn 0193-Rufnummern für die Abrechnung von Internetinhalten genutzt wurden – eben, weil dies gegen die Zuteilungsregeln verstößt. Anders bei Avanio und Callando: „In dem beschriebenen Fall wird die Rufnummer telekommunikationsrechtlich nur für den Zugang zu einem Onlinedienst genutzt“, gibt Boll die Einschätzung der Behörde wider. Die Frage, ob die Betroffenen richtig und rechtzeitig über den anstehenden Tarifwechsel informiert wurden, ist für die Regulierer nicht relevant: „Hier gibt es keine telekommunikationsrechtlichen Vorgaben durch das TKG. Hier gilt ganz normal das Zivilrecht“, erklärt der Behördensprecher. 

Von der Bundesnetzagentur haben Betroffene in dem „Tarifstreit“ demnach also keine Hilfe zu erwarten. Ihnen bleibt nur, sich zivilrechtlich mit Avanio, bzw. Callando auseinanderzusetzen - sofern die bereits eingeschalteten Ermittlungs- und Strafverfolgungsbehörden nicht doch noch zu einem anderen Schluss kommen. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=305

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2005)

> „In dem beschriebenen Fall wird die Rufnummer telekommunikationsrechtlich nur für den Zugang zu einem Onlinedienst genutzt“


Dann kann doch nur der reine Internetzugang á paar cent irgendwas Inhalt eines "Vertrages" sein und sonst nichts. Denn wäre mehr Inhalt der Verbindung als der Zugang zum Internet, dann wäre es ein Verstoss und die BNA würde dagegen vorgehen müssen. Oder hab ich jetzt einen Knoten... (von den anderen Ungereimtheiten abgesehen)

Catch-22? Da lachen gerade ein paar Juristen lauthals über die BNA, wetten?
:evil:


----------



## drboe (12 November 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> „Hier wird Vertragrecht berührt und kein Telekommunikationsrecht“, begründet Boll, warum die Behörde nicht zuständig sei.
> 
> „Wir haben unter anderem geprüft, ob die genutzen Rufnummern gemäß den Vorgaben aus den Zuteilungsregeln genutzt wurden. Dabei sind wir zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass wir keinen Verstoß gegen die Zuteilungsregeln feststellen konnten.“
> 
> „In dem beschriebenen Fall wird die Rufnummer telekommunikationsrechtlich nur für den Zugang zu einem Onlinedienst genutzt“, gibt Boll die Einschätzung der Behörde wider. Die Frage, ob die Betroffenen richtig und rechtzeitig über den anstehenden Tarifwechsel informiert wurden, ist für die Regulierer nicht relevant: „Hier gibt es keine telekommunikationsrechtlichen Vorgaben durch das TKG. Hier gilt ganz normal das Zivilrecht“, erklärt der Behördensprecher.


Nachdem hier einige alte Forums-Hasen jeden anderen Denkansatz als den ihren mit teils ziemlich harschen Worten nieder machen wollten, kommt das vermutlich etwas überraschend. Es kann offen bleiben, ob die Behörde sich zu Recht aus der Sache heraus hält. Der Versuch von Avanio quasi schnell Kasse zu machen, wird letztlich sicher scheitern. Einmal, weil auf Dauer keiner in dieser Community verbleiben wird. Das ist denn doch zu teuer. Zum anderen, als wohl weiter zweifelhaft ist, ob ein Dauerschuldverhältnis wirklich auf diese Weise etabliert werden kann. Den Ruf [] wird Avanio vermutlich nicht mehr los werden, was absehbare Konsequenzen haben dürfte. Diese sollte man aber auch bezüglich der Firma im Hintergrund ziehen. Und natürlich die Tarife regelmäßig checken und sich nicht blind auf Tools wie den Smartsurfer verlassen. Nicht, das man morgen unter anderem Label  auf die gleiche Masche hereinfällt.

M. Boettcher

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber Ausdruck entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

Kappes!
Ich habe den Eindruck, dass einige in der Bundesnetzagentur die Materie nur sehr oberflächlich prüften. Was ist mit den Betroffenen, die sich Anfang Juni einmalig mittels Smartsurfer eingewählt haben und denen rückwirkend, RÜCKWIRKEND, R Ü C K W I R K E N D, also im nachhinein, [...] Monate später eine unbefristete monatliche "Clubmitgliedschaft" angedichtet wurde?
Wie ist das? Darf man im Internet jetzt Verträge abschließen, von denen der Kunde erst Monate später per T-Com-Rechnung erfährt?
Darf man rückwirkend die AGB ändern und alle User der Einwahlnummer als "Mitglieder" "schanghaien"?
Darf man jetzt unter eben dem Personenkreis "Mitglieder" verhaften, die durch die Benutzung von Least-Cost-Routern klar zeigten, dass sie an dauerhaften Verträgen irgendwelcher Art mit Providern keinerlei Interesse haben?
Mich wundert schon gar nichts mehr. Bei Frontal24 im ZDF haben sie diese Woche über das Geschäftgebaren der [...] erzählt:
Telefonisch:
 "Sind Sie interessiert, Ihre Telefongebühren zu senken?" 
"Ja. Schicken Sie mir Informationsmaterial." 
Per Post:
"Anbei Ihre Unterlagen über den von Ihnen abgeschlossenen Vertrag..."
(sinngemäß)

Hut ab von callando, avanio, nexnet!!! Die ganze Tour ist sowas von durchdacht, dass ich nur noch staunen kann. Arbeit im eigentlichen Sinne hat nur und ausschließlich der [...] "Kunde", der per Einschreiben, Fax, Telefonaten, Internetrecherchen und Geldausgeben versucht, Licht in dieses wabernde Etwas von "Geschäft" zu bringen, während diese Geschäftsleute nur mit Nebelwerfern schießen und in der Telekom und der BNA durch deren Schwerfälligkeit, Begriffstutzigkeit und Ignoranz noch (unfreiwillige?) Handlanger haben.

Eigentlich ist es zum Lachen...

_[Einige Passagen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (12 November 2005)

Entnervter schrieb:
			
		

> ... und in der Telekom und der BNA durch deren Schwerfälligkeit, Begriffstutzigkeit und Ignoranz noch (unfreiwillige?) Handlanger haben.


Bleiben noch die drei StA´s in Dresden und die in Wiesbaden - wird man diese auch zu diesem Kreis hinzu zählen können?





			
				Entnervter schrieb:
			
		

> ...rückwirkend, RÜCKWIRKEND, R Ü C K W I R K E N D, also im nachhinein, von hinten, [...] Monate später eine unbefristete monatliche "Clubmitgliedschaft" angedichtet wurde?...


Genau das stellt den Verdacht des Betruges dar und der ist mbeschMn auch begründet.


----------



## dvill (12 November 2005)

Entnervter schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man im Internet jetzt Verträge abschließen, von denen der Kunde erst Monate später per T-Com-Rechnung erfährt?


Genau das ist eine Frage, zu der die Bundesnetzagentur keine Meinung haben darf. Sie darf nur zum Telekommunikationsrecht und zur Regulierung ausführend tätig sein.

Sie hat nur festgestellt, dass in diesem beschränkten Handlungsrahmen kein Eingreifen und auch keine Bewertung möglich ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (13 November 2005)

Entnervter schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit den Betroffenen, die sich Anfang Juni einmalig mittels Smartsurfer eingewählt haben und denen rückwirkend, RÜCKWIRKEND, R Ü C K W I R K E N D, also im nachhinein, [...] Monate später eine unbefristete monatliche "Clubmitgliedschaft" angedichtet wurde?
> Wie ist das? Darf man im Internet jetzt Verträge abschließen, von denen der Kunde erst Monate später per T-Com-Rechnung erfährt?
> Darf man rückwirkend die AGB ändern und alle User der Einwahlnummer als "Mitglieder" "schanghaien"?


Ja und ja und ja. Du legst ja den Finger berechtigt in die Wunde. Die Frage ist aber schon, ob es wirklich Aufgabe der Bundesagentur ist, dies mit ihren Mitteln zu bekämpfen. Bzw. ob die zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel geeignet sind. Die Behörde selbst hat dies erst einmal negativ entschieden. Das heisst doch aber nicht, dass Avanio damit aus dem Schneider ist. Wenn die geforderten Beträge nicht gezahlt werden, so wird es über kurz oder lang zu gerichtlichen Auseiandersetzungen  über die Rechtmäßigkeit  dieses Geschäftsgebahren kommen. Und das wird für Avanio vermutlich kein Selbstgänger. 



			
				Entnervter schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man jetzt unter eben dem Personenkreis "Mitglieder" verhaften, die durch die Benutzung von Least-Cost-Routern klar zeigten, dass sie an dauerhaften Verträgen irgendwelcher Art mit Providern keinerlei Interesse haben?


Ich glaube nicht, dass man Avanio erfolgreich den Vorwurf machen kann, dass man sich die Einwahldaten nicht selbst von deren Webseiten beschafft und die Nutzungsbedingungen daher nicht zur Kenntnis genommen hat. Aber rückwirkend geht sicher gar nichts. Und ob sich überhaupt eine Clubmitgliedschaft, ein Abo oder wie immer Avanio das bezeichnen will, auf diese Weise abschliessen lässt, ist doch keineswegs sicher. Avanio mag das glauben oder auf verzagte Nutzer pokern. Doch geklärt ist es nicht, so dass man bei anderer Überzeugung gegenhalten sollte. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

Ja, auch hier sieht man wieder, wie alles durcheinander gebracht wird (Zivil-/Vertragsrecht und TK-Recht). Lauter verwirrte User mit verwirrenden seitenlangen Schreiben und noch mehr verwirrte BNA Beamte, Verbraucherschützer und Journalisten.

Hier nochmal die Pressemitteilung von Avanio:
"Die avanio.net Community ist eine Clubmitgliedschaft. Damit geniest der Onlinenutzer viele Zusatzdienstleistungen wie Gratis-SMS, E-Mail-Services oder den kostenlosen Online-EVN."
http://avanio.de/pressemitteilung.html

Damit wird die Rufnummer nicht nur für den Onlinezugang genutzt, sondern auch für Zusatzdienste --> Mehrwertdienste.

Mehrwertdienste sind auf der 0193 Gasse nicht erlaubt.


----------



## sascha (13 November 2005)

Anonymus schrieb:
			
		

> Lauter verwirrte User mit verwirrenden seitenlangen Schreiben und noch mehr verwirrte BNA Beamte, Verbraucherschützer und Journalisten. (...) Damit wird die Rufnummer nicht nur für den Onlinezugang genutzt, sondern auch für Zusatzdienste --> Mehrwertdienste.



Aufgemerkt, liebe Mitleser. Alle sind verwirrt, von den Fachleuten der Bundesbehörde bis hin zu den Experten des Verbraucherschutzes. Nur unser anonymer Gast weiß, wo es langgeht...


----------



## Greenhorn (13 November 2005)

Viel verwirrender sind diese ganzen "Gäste" in diesem Forum, die sich nicht mal einen eigenen Benutzernamen einfallen lassen ...  :x


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein, nicht alle sind verwirrt. Siehe z.B. auch Posting von dvill, Aka-Aka u. drboe. --> klare Trennung zwischen TK Recht und Zivilrecht. Im krassen Gegensatz hierzu der Beitrag von Entnervter, welcher von der BNA nur zivilrechtliche Fragen geklärt haben will --> BNA nicht zuständig. 

Im anderen Thread sind auch gerade in der ersten Hälfte einige Beiträge bei, welche die Trennung richtig darlegen. Im Übrigen wurde ein Beitrag von mir, der genau diese Trennung vorgenommen hat, gelöscht.

Die meisten Schreiben an die BNA, die ich gesehen habe, berührten zu 90 Prozent Vertragsrecht und zu ca. 10 Prozent Telekommunikationsrecht. --> Thema verfehlt!


Nach dem kontraproduktiven Heise Beitrag lässt Avanio nun schon zum zweiten mal die Sektkorken knallen. 

Bezüglich des Heise-Beitrages kommen wir dann nochmal vom TK-Recht ab (um eine klare Trennung vorzunehmen !!!) Bei dem Beitrag in TV kommt die Aussage, dass ein 14 tägiges Widerrufsrecht besteht, diese Frist jedoch in der Regel bei Rechnungszugang der T-Com Rechnung bereits abgelaufen ist. Das ist völlig falsch. Es ist zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt. Auch wer heute noch bewusst über die Avanio Internetseite einen Vertrag abschliesst, erhält keine Widerrufsbelehrung !!! Damit ist die 14-Tage Frist zu keinem Zeitpunkt in Gang gesetzt worden!!! --> Abmahngrund
Des Weiteren kann ein Widerruf natürlich nur erfolgen, wenn tatsächlich ein Vertrag abgeschlossen worden ist. Daher ist bei Avanio der Vertrag nur hilfsweise ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht zu widerrufen. Bezüglich des Vertragsschluss schließe ich mich der sogenannten Meinung von Rechtsanwalt Björn Gottschalkson an.

Und ich betone nochmal, der letzte Absatz ist kein TK-Recht und die BNA kann hier somit nicht tätig werden.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2005)

*AVANIO*

Hi,

DAS IST DAS ALLERLETZTE !!! Wenn das tatsächlich in DEUTSCHLAND so möglich ist und keiner letztendlich zuständig für die Geschädigten:

ARMES DEUTSCHLAND  !!!!!



tschau


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio: (...)*

Macht ihr alle schlapp oder was ist los? Ich bin jetzt erst richtig sauer und das meine ich so wie ich's sag. Das wäre nicht mein erster Rechtsstreit gegen einen großen Konzern. Schließlich hab ich auch die Fa. K. in der Schweiz wegen unerlaubter Faxwerbung dran gekriegt. Die zahlten mir dann freiwillig 2400 € für diese Aktion. Auch bei "Avanio" lege ich es drauf an. Schließlich wisst Ihr genauso gut wie ich, daß dies eine Masche von Betrug ist. Wir "die Geschädigten" sollten eine Sammelklage anstreben. Diese ist wirkungsvoller und für die einzelnen nicht so kostspielig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio: Bundesnetzagentur kann Betroffenen nicht helfen*

Avanio? Großer Konzern? Aha, aha... Vor Du hier platzt, melde Dich mal hier an. Vielleicht gibt's ja noch stille Mitkämpfer 
@mods
K*partner würde ich mal editieren, google ist etwas unklar... - und zum Thema sage ich ja schon gar nichts :stumm:
grins nur scheinseelig...


----------



## Captain Picard (29 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio: (...)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir "die Geschädigten" sollten eine S********  anstreben. Diese ist wirkungsvoller und für die einzelnen nicht so kostspielig.


Bitte nicht schon wieder diesen Blödsinn
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio: (...)*

...Sammelklage...





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder diesen Blödsinn
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


ich hab das glatt ignoriert in dem Beitrag. Nicht gelesen... Ist klasse, so ein Auto-Filter 
aber verscheuch mir den nicht, der soll sich anmelden und mir die Lösung verraten, wie man gegen a* vorgehen könnte.
Nach wie vor scheinseelig grüsst
"Aktionskommando Aschaffenburgerstraße", kurz: aka


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio: (...)*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir "die Geschädigten" sollten eine Sammelklage anstreben.



Du bist doch so schlau, seit wann gibt es denn in Deutschland Sammelklagen? Wäre doch für den einen oder anderen interessant .
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

Gruss


----------



## technofreak (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio: Bundesnetzagentur kann Betroffenen nicht helfen*

auch die Stiftung Warentest ist nicht davor gefeit Unfug zumindest aber  mißverständliches zu   publizieren 
http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/computer_telefon/meldung/1499789/1499789.html


stiftung-warentest.de]Alles legal“ schrieb:


> Im Streit mit den Unternehmen Avanio und Callando wegen teurer Mitgliedschaften durch Internet-by-Call-Einwahlen können Betroffene nicht auf Schützenhilfe durch die Bundesnetzagentur hoffen. „Wir sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass wir keinen Verstoß gegen die Zuteilungsregeln feststellen konnten“, erklärte jetzt Behördensprecher Rudolf Boll gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Betroffene müssten zivilrechtliche Schritte unternehmen, wenn sie sich zu Unrecht abkassiert fühlen. „Hier wird Vertragrecht berührt und kein Telekommunikationsrecht“, begründet Boll, warum die Behörde nicht zuständig sei.


Nirgendwo erteilt die BNetzA einen  Persilschein, sie erklärt schlicht, dass sie nicht zuständig sei.


----------

